# P938 Pocket Carry



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey people,

So I've been carrying my shield IWB around the house to get a feel of carrying. Well, I don't like it. lol I'm not giving up yet, I'm trying different positions, but I'm not sure this is gonna work out.

So pocket carry is on my mind and the sig p938 is the smallest 9 that I know of. I don't mind a 380, but if I can pack a 9 the same way, why not?

So my question is, do any of you pocket carry the p938? How is it compared to a 380, is it comfortable, is a 380 better for pocket carry?


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

glock 42...great pocket carry, in desantis holster


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

maddog said:


> glock 42...great pocket carry, in desantis holster


I'm not very confident in Pocket carrying a glock , chambered , with or without holster. 
I wouldn't want to be in the same room with a CCW carrier in that mode of carry.

Besides the holster is soft . IMO


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

maddog said:


> glock 42...great pocket carry, in desantis holster


That's a big 380.


----------



## Hoosier_Dan (Feb 18, 2015)

NasHouston said:


> So pocket carry is on my mind and the sig p938 is the smallest 9 that I know of. I don't mind a 380, but if I can pack a 9 the same way, why not?
> 
> So my question is, do any of you pocket carry the p938? How is it compared to a 380, is it comfortable, is a 380 better for pocket carry?


Just my opinion, the 938 is a little more than I want to shove in my pocket. It's a great gun, but ... I pocket carry a S&W Bodyguard.

I prefer the sights & the trigger on the P938. And our P938 is prettier than the BG380. It's just that I don't view the P938 as a "pocket gun".


----------



## wchancey (Jul 11, 2016)

I have both the 238 and the 938 with crimson trace laser and pocket carry both in jeans and both work. I usually buy my jeans one waist size bigger , you just about have to for IWB carry and it really helps for pocket carry , I carry in a sticky holster and with the larger waist size it doesn't print at all and is very comfortable. I carry the 938 in an alien gear IWB holster sometimes just for a change.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

My P938 has been my EDC since I bought it, I carry it in a DeSantis Sof-tuck at 3 O'clock if I'm wearing my shirt untucked, 4:30-5ish if I'm in work clothes (sport coat or suit). In the winter, I've got a Nemesis pocket hostler that I use in my jacket pocket (chest or right hip); I've also used the Nemesis in the cargo pocket of my shorts from time to time ... 

Previously my EDC was a SR9c, that was more difficult to conceal; with the 938 I don't even notice it's there ...


----------



## Kelleytoons (Aug 28, 2016)

I pocket carry the 938 as my BUG (left hand pocket as I'm right handed) in the Nemesis pocket holster, with ECR. I like how it comes out with the laser on (I have the green laser). I can't really shoot well with the gun even two handed but it's adequate as a backup.

I can wear it in my cargo shorts (in Florida here, that's 9 months out of the year :>) but I can fit it in even in my tighter jeans. The nice thing about a pocket gun is you can put your hand into your pocket when you are in a sketchy situation and get a grip before things go south and may never have to draw (drawing my EDC will definitely be a committment to revealing the weapon).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kelleytoons said:


> I pocket carry the 938...I can't really shoot well with the gun even two handed but it's adequate as a backup...


All it takes is practice.
But you actually do have to practice.

Start with dry-fire practice to achieve trigger control, and sight alignment all the way through the press.
Practice for 10 minutes a day. No more than that. (Don't make yourself tired.)
But do it each and every day.


----------



## Kelleytoons (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah, I do practice but at my age this small a gun is just hard to control (lots of arthritis issues which make holding a much bigger gun much easier). I can hit the body at 7 yards, so adequate for SD, but I won't be doing much more than just that.

I'm actually surprised I shoot so much better, even one-handed (and even with my off hand), with a much larger gun, but I think it's mostly because the mass is easier to control. No worries, my EDC of my M11A1 or P229 SE works for me. And the 938 IS a nice BUG in my left pocket.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kelleytoons said:


> Yeah, I do practice but at my age this small a gun is just hard to control (*lots of arthritis issues* which make holding a much bigger gun much easier)...[emphasis added]


Yeah. Me, too.
Or should I write, "I feel your pain"?
Right now, my joints feel so bad I've switched to being "the left-handed gun" again.

But still, I practice, practice, practice.


----------

